# [ODMP] Brazoria County Sheriff's Department, Texas ~ December 5, 2005



## Guest (Dec 26, 2005)

A Deputy Sheriff with the Brazoria County Sheriff's Department was killed in the line of duty on December 5, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18066*


----------

